# Airbox mod



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

I searched and searched but havent heard what I wanted. I recently purchased a K&N, but I'm seeking that VR grunt up high in the RPMs. An exhuast is on the christmas list or if not then, definately whats getting spent with my tax return. I know I'm going to smooth the box this week/weekend but should I swiss cheese and remove the snorkel as well? Any input from the 24v guys would be great. Too scared to post it in the MKIV forums


----------



## GrapplingVR6 (Feb 9, 2004)

Just think about this for a second before you cut and remove anything.
What is the reason for an intake, a cold air intake, is to get more cold (cooler) air into your engine.
To make it "breath" better, that where the filter comes in.
To answer your question, if you swiss cheese the air box, yes you will take in more air, is it going to be cold air...No it will be the same hot air that is in your engine bay.
If you remove the snorkel will you get more air in yes. Will this air be the desirable "cold/cooler" air....No
But then again, this is your car not my car, I would just hold off the 1 1/2 months until I get a real cold/cooler air intake.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (GrapplingVR6)*

Don't swiss the airbox for the reasons stated above. It'll sound mean, but it won't do much for performance.
If you leary of getting a CAI try sourcing some 3 inch flexible piping and use it to replace the snorkel. Run it down the under the battery to the lower left grill.
There's a DIY on it called the Roger Moore Airbox Mod or something.
I was gonna do this myself but couldn't find any decent tubing. I was thinking of something like a 3" diameter industrial vacuum hose like you see at a coin-op car wash. I just couldn't find anything. I considered using aluminum dryer venting from Home Depot, but I wanted black plastic for a more stealth/OEM look.
I eventually went with a GHL CAI 'cause it's cheap, but you get what you pay for, and its quality leaves a bit to be desired.
Since then I found http://www.crushproof.com. They sell tubing for mechanics to vent engine exhaust from the tail pipe out of the garage. The plastic is rated for like 600 degrees, or something, so it's safe in the engine bay. I'm not sure what effect the ribbing on their piping would have on the airflow, though. IIRC 11 feet was about $60, so I'm still debating.


_Modified by FigureFive at 8:23 AM 11-8-2005_


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (FigureFive)*

Well I cut the box. I did notice a ton of throttle response. I didnt believe it til I let people drive it around themselves, all saying the same thing. This will hold me over til I get my Eurosport Cool-Flo... I will never put a CAI on a car, not after Waterfest.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

what did you "cut" are you runign aa stock filter or drop in K&N?


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: ($$Rich$$)*

K&N. Cut the bottom part of the box. Maybe a 4 inch section towards where the snorkel went. Smoothed the ridges and smoothed the top half.


----------



## thinkman (Feb 3, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2207683
Look this


----------



## bamulk (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Airbox mod (audomatik)*

Do this airbox mod. It’s a great cheap upgrade that you can do in a couple hours. You will notice a difference from stock. You will be getting colder air in the engine and it will breathe easier. I wouldn’t recommend the swiss cheese mod, one because it will bring hot air into your engine and two it looks horrible. I just finished mine (well almost) and I love it. Definitely more pull throughout the RPM range, and better gas mileage. It looks stealth too and is very quiet. I don’t know if that’s good or bad for you but I love it. This whole thing cost me $17.89 and it gave me a few hours of fun while doing it. At that price you’ll be getting your exhaust in no time.








First off smooth out your airbox, top and bottom. It’s easy to do, just break them off with pliers. 








Then cut slots in the bottom bumper cover. Also easy to do, a razor blade works perfect.








Then run this tube from the bumper to the airbox. https://www.jcwhitney.com/auto...n.y=5. Its high quality rubber tubing that is thick and resists heat.








Relocate the horn by flipping the bracket. That will give you enough room to mount the lower part of the tube directly behind the bumper cover.








Use this (or something like this) and cut a hole in your airbox and slide it in. The fit doesn’t have to be perfect but pretty close. Use a strong epoxy or plastic weld to seal the pipe in. Once the epoxy has dried sand it smooth and flush. As you can see mine isn’t very smooth because I ran out of time but I’ll smooth it later. 








It should look close to this. (But smoother)
















Stretch the tubing tight, so its as smooth as possible. Hose clamp the tube to the PVC pipe.








Drop in your K&N, or in my case I used a Green, and you’re set. Better throttle response, better gas mileage, and a stealth look. Good luck!









So far I’m happy with it but one thing bugs me. The lower hose is just zip tied in place. I would rather have a funnel or ram air setup so all of the air going through the lower cover is going into the hose. I can’t think of a way to do it. I have tried a couple of things but can’t get it to work. If anyone has any ideas post them up or im me.


----------



## GrapplingVR6 (Feb 9, 2004)

Can you please elaborate some more. on the whole flipping horn bracket.
Thanks


----------



## bamulk (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (GrapplingVR6)*

Flipping the bracket is very simple. If you look under the car at the horn you will see the horn being held on by a single bracket. All you do is unbolt the horn, flip the bracket around and reinstall. Its hard to explain without actually looking at it. Maybe Microsoft Paint can help us:








Not a good illustration, but Im sure when you go to flip your horn it will make sense. The whole point of flipping it is to get it out of the way. So it dosnt matter how you do it as long as its out of the way.


----------



## GrapplingVR6 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (bamulk)*

Thank you.


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Airbox mod (bamulk)*

Does anyone know why our air boxes have the plastic divider? Does it serve any purpose. I thought maybe in case something got stuck in the air hose the other side would open, but since the air was hotter on the other side you would not want this air in your engine at all times? 
Does this make sense? Are there any gains to be had if one just gets rid of the divider without drawing an extra hose - like above?


----------



## bamulk (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Airbox mod (muffinman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinman* »_Does anyone know why our air boxes have the plastic divider? Does it serve any purpose. I thought maybe in case something got stuck in the air hose the other side would open, but since the air was hotter on the other side you would not want this air in your engine at all times? 
Does this make sense? Are there any gains to be had if one just gets rid of the divider without drawing an extra hose - like above?

I heard the extra divider was to quiet the airbox down. I didnt notice any increase in noise when I first removed the divider so I dont know if thats the case. Your theory about the blocked air hose and the secondary inlet opening makes sense, but I think it will open with or without the divider. It seems to me if you remove the divider air will flow better through the airbox and use the filter more evenly, thus creating more power.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Christ all mighty, just buy a damn CAI.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Christ all mighty, just buy a damn CAI.

I'm with this guy, if you're going to route dryer tubing through your car you might as well get a CAI. I'll keep my swiss cheesed box.


----------



## bamulk (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flite* »_Christ all mighty, just buy a damn CAI..

I dont see the point. Spend $150 for a shiny tube with a filter on the end and maybe two extra horsepower from it.







I think I'll save my money. 

_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
I'm with this guy, if you're going to route dryer tubing through your car you might as well get a CAI. I'll keep my swiss cheesed box.

If you dont want to do this mod dont. I was just offering you a suggestion. I think its a good cheap mod. Better than drilling holes in your airbox so you can suck in hot air from around your engine. Man the thanks you get for offering a suggestion.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (bamulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bamulk* »_
I dont see the point. Spend $150 for a shiny tube with a filter on the end and maybe two extra horsepower from it.







I think I'll save my money. 


If you are concerned about $150, then dont bother trying to make this car fast.


----------



## bamulk (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
If you are concerned about $150, then dont bother trying to make this car fast.

I understand its not very much money but I cant justify spending that much for what I'm getting. And I dont like cold air intakes... too obnoxious.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (bamulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bamulk* »_If you dont want to do this mod dont. I was just offering you a suggestion. I think its a good cheap mod. Better than drilling holes in your airbox so you can suck in hot air from around your engine. Man the thanks you get for offering a suggestion.









Unlike retards on here, I do use the search function. I've seen the stupid dryer tube mod over and over and each time I think it's stupider and stupider. So...


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
I'm with this guy, if you're going to route dryer tubing through your car you might as well get a CAI. I'll keep my swiss cheesed box.

That's even worse. At least the dryer tube get's cold air. Thanks for the new addition to my sig though.

_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
If you are concerned about $150, then dont bother trying to make this car fast.

That was my point.


----------



## GrapplingVR6 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
I'll keep my swiss cheesed box.
















I got a new plan, I got my girlfriends hairdryer, and hard mounted it into the air box. I am running the power through the cigarette lighter inside of the car, which is modded to provide the proper outlet.
This way I am forcing air into my car without ever worrying about hydrolock.
In addition, it will keep my engine dry and less frizzy.


----------



## vwaudiporsche (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (GrapplingVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrapplingVR6* »_















I got a new plan, I got my girlfriends hairdryer, and hard mounted it into the air box. I am running the power through the cigarette lighter inside of the car, which is modded to provide the proper outlet.
This way I am forcing air into my car without ever worrying about hydrolock.
In addition, it will keep my engine dry and less frizzy.



No no no!!!
Go to Target and get the biggest Aero bed car inflater! Hot air is no good.
Plus if comes with 3 different adapters. 
I also offer carbon fiber adapters to reduce weight and improve looks.
IM me for details.


----------



## GrapplingVR6 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (vwaudiporsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudiporsche* »_

No no no!!!
Go to Target and get the biggest Aero bed car inflater! Hot air is no good.
Plus if comes with 3 different adapters. 
I also offer carbon fiber adapters to reduce weight and improve looks.
IM me for details. 

The only thing that concerns me with this, is the power drain it will have on the car. I am not sure the biggest one is the right fit, but I guess go big or go home.








We have to figure out a way so that it only turns on while the car is moving, we dont want to be fools at a stoplight with a compressor running. mbrbrbrbbrbrbrbrbr.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (GrapplingVR6)*

Wow... you guys are great. Its like the MKIV forum with out smart people. I cut a hole in my airbox and you guys think the worlds gonna end. Guess what? I paid for the car. If I want to take a dump on the leather seats, turn the heated elements on and stank out the inside of my car, so be it. You guys cant stop me. If I want to rock MK3 party seats from a Golf Sport, so be it. I don't tell you how to mod your car. CAIs suck up water, supposedly swiss cheesed airboxes suck up hot air. I DON'T CARE. I noticed a gain, its fine with me.
Unless you wanna say, cool mod or not my cup of tea, keep your opinions to yourself. Show me dyno sheets of 4 continuous runs on a 24v VR6 with a swiss cheesed box that it has any affects on the hp. Then we'll talk, until then make like a tree and get outta here.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_... should I swiss cheese and remove the snorkel as well? Any input from the 24v guys would be great. 


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
Unless you wanna say, cool mod or not my cup of tea, keep your opinions to yourself. 


hmmmm......


----------



## GrapplingVR6 (Feb 9, 2004)

Listen, I was 100% serious about my mod. I am working on a DIY as we speak.
As for you dropping a load on your seats, well then your car would really be a swiss-cheesed p.o.s.
Showing you 4 dynosheets is point less because you are the one claiming and increase, so you show us that it works.
Other than that, I like my tea black and strong


----------



## GrapplingVR6 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_CAIs suck up water, supposedly swiss cheesed airboxes suck up hot air. I DON'T CARE. I noticed a gain, its fine with me. 

unless supposedly = guarantee
then you are 100% correct


----------



## bamulk (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (GrapplingVR6)*

Lets see that DIY,
_Quote, originally posted by *GrapplingVR6* »_















I got a new plan, I got my girlfriends hairdryer, and hard mounted it into the air box. I am running the power through the cigarette lighter inside of the car, which is modded to provide the proper outlet.
This way I am forcing air into my car without ever worrying about hydrolock.
In addition, it will keep my engine dry and less frizzy.


I just picked up a new Revlon blow dryer and cant mount it right. Im cant wait to see how you did it. And I cant wait for the exta horsepower. My VR's gonna love that hot air.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (bamulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bamulk* »_
I understand its not very much money but I cant justify spending that much for what I'm getting. And I dont like cold air intakes... too obnoxious.

Okay, heres a few things, I am not slamming you down here but these are a few facts.
Swish cheese airbox is just as loud/obnoxious as a cai, except less gains. Really.
The dryer tube out the front really is a good setup, you could even use the place where the stock snorkel is and make some sort of valve like on some of the CAI's so if it were to start sucking up water it would suck through the snorkel (and get air from engine bay which is a lot better than water...) AND it technically would be a CAI because its getting cold air. As far as ghettoness its def not worse than cutting up the stock box.
And lets do some math here.
$150 = nothing = cai or a FEW tanks of gas, seriously.
$1,500 = Chip, Cai, Exhaust, and maybe a lil more 
$15,000 = enough to actually make this car really fast.
See my point?
Anyways good luck and you certainly are entitled to your own opinion, but then again so is everyone else.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Like I said before wayyyyyyy up top. This is a temporary mod. My Eurosport Cool-Flo will be here after I get my XMas shopping done. And hopefully an XMas gift from loved ones will be a Eurosport Hidden Tip exhaust with a smooth MKIV rear valence... no worries guys. Everyone take a deep breath.


----------



## bamulk (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Okay, heres a few things, I am not slamming you down here but these are a few facts.
Swish cheese airbox is just as loud/obnoxious as a cai, except less gains. Really.
The dryer tube out the front really is a good setup, you could even use the place where the stock snorkel is and make some sort of valve like on some of the CAI's so if it were to start sucking up water it would suck through the snorkel (and get air from engine bay which is a lot better than water...) AND it technically would be a CAI because its getting cold air. As far as ghettoness its def not worse than cutting up the stock box.
And lets do some math here.
$150 = nothing = cai or a FEW tanks of gas, seriously.
$1,500 = Chip, Cai, Exhaust, and maybe a lil more 
$15,000 = enough to actually make this car really fast.
See my point?
Anyways good luck and you certainly are entitled to your own opinion, but then again so is everyone else.









Thank you for your intelligent post. 
First off I didnt swiss cheese my airbox, that is ghetto and pointless. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I just made my airbox a true cold air intake, by letting the only air it gets to come from the front of the car. It is completely sealed except for the bottom inlet. As far as sucking in water I'm not worried at all, plus the back of the airbox has a valve that opens if water, or anything else, obsructs the front inlet. 
This was just a fun project where I make something that makes sense (at least to me) for very little money. I used to own a Jeep and I fabricated everyting on that thing. At least I work on my car, not like some people that take their car in for an oil change. 
I totally understand the money involved to make these cars fast. It doesn't make sense to put in thousands of dollars into a very heavy FWD car. You will have tons of horsepower but nothing to do with it. I just want to squeeze a few horsepower out of it to pull on some mustangs







.


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

Also to mention, its probably wise to keep your stock snorkel intake and adapt into your 3" intake tube going to the front bar. 
Whilst you have the tube to the front bar, you should also have it a bit back (approx 1-3 inches) from the front to allow any excess water on heavy rain day/nights to ass through and not let your car suck up instead. Just my 2c!


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (fuzion)*

My contribution. Made this semi-cai back around July, didn't get around to making a thread about it till recently.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2367579


----------



## bikerdudej (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Airbox mod (bamulk)*

hey i had an butt load of trouble wiht my horns but once i got then out of the way there was still some kind of sensor in the way to i could get clear flow. i went to auto zone and got a cone shaped air filer i used zip ties to mount it and then conected the air house to it. this way you dont need the top filter and you dont get as much **** in your air box. i dont knwo if the flow is as good as some other peoples but for me its working out realy good. i will be posting osme pics of it soon


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (bamulk)*

I actally dig your setup. I attempted the same thing on mine when I had it stock. personally I thought the stock intake was better. The under hood scoop above the grille was a big improvement over the earlier models. and because our boxes are located further back in the chassis, swiss cheesing would not be a big advantage without cutting out body panels as well ( still not much difference without forced induction). However that flap valve in the back is not an escape, it is a heat riser. During cold start-up this door opens to draw warm exhaust manifold air in with cool intake air to bring the engine to operating temp sooner. this in conjunction with the o2 sensors, coolant sensor and ECU switches the injection program from open loop mode to closed loop mode at operating temp, than the flap closes and the box continues to draw cool air( outside temp air).


alittle off subject.-- your car looks familiar, are you the one who also has a Remus exhaust and goes to Al Sanchez VW for service? we may have met . I used to work there.


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (R28buddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R28buddy* »_However that flap valve in the back is not an escape, it is a heat riser. During cold start-up this door opens to draw warm exhaust manifold air in with cool intake air to bring the engine to operating temp sooner. this in conjunction with the o2 sensors, coolant sensor and ECU switches the injection program from open loop mode to closed loop mode at operating temp, than the flap closes and the box continues to draw cool air( outside temp air).

I dunno about that, you could be right, but I think you might be confusing our setup with earlier models. Earlier models did what you say. They usually had a valve that would be controled by vacuum lines. They would open and close as you say for the reason you said. 
But with our airboxes, its just a flap held closed with a spring. It stays closed until something obstructs the snorkel, then it can open if the engine can't pull in enough air through the snorkel. The spring holding the flap shut is not made of the kind of metal that expands and contracts in heat, like a thermostat. If you go out to your car and open up the airbox in 20 degree weather, you will still see that flapper is still shut. Its not controlled by anything except the vacuum within the airbox, and will not open until the vaccum in the airbox exceeds a certain amount which would be caused by the stock inlet being clogged, either with leaves, snow/water/ice, etc.


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*

Where do you come up with that, I've been a tech in training for over four years now. Why would a secondary inlet tube draw air from the exhaust manifold other than to do what I described. And by the way, of course I have seen the insides of these air boxes, It was part of my job to help take the upper halves of these engines apart to inspect the cam ajuster seals,folowers and possible warn cam lobes so on after customers complain about the eccesive noises in thier engine. Besides how could something get caught in the intake tube with a screen in front of the scoop, the drivers headlight taking a majority of space and fully enclosed ducting from upper grill all the way to throttle body. Now if some one modified this (which many of us do),something might get in there,but even thats more likely with a CAI. 
Yes it is an extra air port, but only as a blend door to blend warm air with cold air. Some heat control valves are operated by engine vaccum and others are using a bimetal spring that expands when heated to open the valve and is temperature sensitive. All this does is help atomize the fuel during cold start to prevent the air/fuel mixture from becoming lean when engine is hot. once you start getting cold air into a hot engine(operating temp of course)your good. Besides that door doesn't even open far enough to give your engine a decent air charge ( really hot air charge anyway next to the exhaust). If you don't get it, there are plenty of books on automotive service and repair that may be helpful before doing any uneccasary tweeking of emission controls.


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02blkgtivr6* »_

But with our airboxes, its just a flap held closed with a spring. It stays closed until something obstructs the snorkel, then it can open if the engine can't pull in enough air through the snorkel. The spring holding the flap shut is not made of the kind of metal that expands and contracts in heat, like a thermostat. If you go out to your car and open up the airbox in 20 degree weather, you will still see that flapper is still shut. Its not controlled by anything except the vacuum within the airbox, and will not open until the vaccum in the airbox exceeds a certain amount which would be caused by the stock inlet being clogged, either with leaves, snow/water/ice, etc. 


Exactly right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (R28buddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R28buddy* »_Some heat control valves are operated by engine vaccum and others are using a bimetal spring that expands when heated to open the valve and is temperature sensitive. If you don't get it, there are plenty of books on automotive service and repair that may be helpful before doing any uneccasary tweeking of emission controls. 

so the spring will open the flap when heated? Wont' the engine already be warm in order to heat the spring? Since it is drawing air from right ned to the cylinder head? I don't get when is this flap open then? when the car is first started? if the car is first started the spring is cold, therefore it would be closed. If the engine is omitting heat and therefore the spring is hot, then it would suck in hot air from the eginebay. Why owuld it need to be open if the engine is already hot, and that would mean that all while you were drivbgin the car it woudl be open.


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02blkgtivr6* »_
so the spring will open the flap when heated? Wont' the engine already be warm in order to heat the spring? Since it is drawing air from right ned to the cylinder head? I don't get when is this flap open then? when the car is first started? if the car is first started the spring is cold, therefore it would be closed. If the engine is omitting heat and therefore the spring is hot, then it would suck in hot air from the eginebay. Why owuld it need to be open if the engine is already hot, and that would mean that all while you were drivbgin the car it woudl be open.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think what he ment to say was that it would heat up and close the valve. That's how it works on a normal recirc valve, which this is obviously not. If this were really for heat purposes, it would have to be open all the time when the engine is cold, and we all know that's not the case.
This guy proves over and over again what a moron he is.


----------



## TexasCorrado (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*

Again, know it all Jeremy proves how much of an assclown he is by insulting someone else for there opinion. I bet you watch Nascar racing on Sundays with your GTO poster hung above your recliner and your favorite wife-beater shirt on.


_Modified by TexasCorrado at 10:09 AM 2-22-2006_


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (TexasCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TexasCorrado* »_Again, know it all Jeremy proves how much of an assclown he is by insulting someone else for there opinion. I bet you watch Nascar racing on Sundays with your GTO poster hung above your recliner and your favorite wife-beater shirt on.

_Modified by TexasCorrado at 10:09 AM 2-22-2006_

Who is jeremy insulting? He agreed with me and basically said that he felt that r28buddy's semi-arrogant post was false.


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

cheap bastards, buy a short ram or cai.


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (MingChow)*

bbs wheels, koni/bilstein/eibach/autotech suspension, r32 side skirts, 20th front lip, hella smoked e-codes, magnaflow exhaust, eclipse audio, r32 brakes, ecs wheel spacers ($250







), ETC.... I wouldn't call my tastes cheap








I just don't like the vacuum cleaner sound you get with most aftermarket intakes. I also don't wanna suck up water, (i have a few friends that have bent rods this way) or warm air. 
Smoothing the airbox and routing a vacuum hose to it has been a cheap easy mod thats been done forever in all sorts of cars. 
Also, i've brought my car to vw before for warranty work, and they never noticed the modification until i pointed out what it was. Which, to me, is the best way of determining if something looks factory.







Look at the pictures in my thread, and tell me that doesn't look factory







Go on, TELL ME


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

don't be so insecure pal, I don't care what you have on your car.


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (MingChow)*

sure you do


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (TexasCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TexasCorrado* »_Again, know it all Jeremy proves how much of an assclown he is by insulting someone else for there opinion. I bet you watch Nascar racing on Sundays with your GTO poster hung above your recliner and your favorite wife-beater shirt on.

_Modified by TexasCorrado at 10:09 AM 2-22-2006_


Can you not even read?
First of all, I don't watch NASCAR.
Second, I don't own a wife beater.
Third, you're an idiot if you agree with R28buddy about the valve in the airbox being for cold starts.
I typically spend my Sundays down by the beach.
Get a ****ing clue you idiot.










_Modified by jeremyc74 at 12:57 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02blkgtivr6* »_
Who is jeremy insulting? He agreed with me and basically said that he felt that r28buddy's semi-arrogant post was false.

I think he's R28buddy's best friend. They are both about as smart as each other, which isn't saying much. If you want a good laugh, read over some these twos posts.


----------



## TexasCorrado (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*

So you have a GTO poster above your recliner?


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (TexasCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TexasCorrado* »_So you have a GTO poster above your recliner?

I don't have a GTO poster, or a recliner either. It would disrupt the waterfront veiw.
Do you have anything to say other than to throw out comletely ignorant insults all day? Do you think people on this forum think you are cool because you are trying to insult someone who ownes a differant car then you do?










_Modified by jeremyc74 at 1:32 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremyc74* »_I don't have a GTO poster, or a recliner either. It would disrupt the waterfront veiw.
Do you have anything to say other than to throw out comletely ignorant insults all day? Do you think people on this forum think you are cool because you are trying to insult someone who ownes a differant car then you do?









_Modified by jeremyc74 at 1:32 PM 2-22-2006_

I think you get a poster when you order a new GTO... since they aren't making them anymore


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*

the 24v forum















i think im over it now, wont be in here much anymore.
thanks to the guys that actually give info though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TexasCorrado (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

Hahahaha


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

You find this site and are like, "oh wow this could be helpful." After a while you see all the garbage that goes on here and you are like, "this place is ****," and you start spewing out bull****. Like I said before, vwvortex is the tabloid of the vw world.


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (MingChow)*

a thread shouldn't end with someone bashing the site. If you don't like the vortex and the people on it, then leave, no one is making you come on it and no one will miss you. I am not trying to be mean but its the truth.
And this thread was going fine, then r28buddy posted some false information all arrogantly and was corrected. 
Then some people started bashing jeremy (who posted correct information) because he drives a GTO, which isn't a bad car at all anyway. 
Then Ming Lee over there contributes "cheap bastards, buy a short ram or cai." which is the most useless comment esp. in a thread about an airbox mod, and then complains that its vortex that sucks, hmmmm.


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*

the vortex is going downhill because for the most part, every topic ever has already been discussed and beat to death. All that is left now is for people bashing each other, and telling others to go search since its pretty much guaranteed anything you ever want to know is on here somewhere


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*

Makes more sense than having a secondary inlet to feed all six pistons through a tiny door that doesn't open far enough to feed air through a smaller than necasary tube less than 1 foot away from the header.
The air cleaner is part of the emission control system, the flap wouldn't be their unless it served some real purpose. If you think they would waste money on parts they don't need when they are not selling as many cars as their japanese competitors, your dreaming.


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*

02BLK... ok pal, when i first got here, yeah i gave ok info. being around here for a while, i've seen what it is like. so now all my replies are ****, what the hell do i care?
they are cheap bastards though








oh now i get it. 02blk, you are the insecure one, i forgot.








someone who has to list what they have and the price, your pretty small dude.










_Modified by MingChow at 9:56 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (TexasCorrado)*

quote from Texascorrado
Again, know it all Jeremy proves how much of an assclown he is by insulting someone else for there opinion. I bet you watch Nascar racing on Sundays with your GTO poster hung above your recliner and your favorite wife-beater shirt on.
Modified by TexasCorrado at 10:09 AM 2-22-2006

DIDO... and I think the Pontiac web bashing posts are on some other page, mabey you can show him.


----------



## 02blkgtivr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (MingChow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MingChow* »_02BLK... ok pal, when i first got here, yeah i gave ok info. being around here for a while, i've seen what it is like. so now all my replies are ****, what the hell do i care?
they are cheap bastards though








oh now i get it. 02blk, you are the insecure one, i forgot.








someone who has to list what they have and the price, your pretty small dude.









_Modified by MingChow at 9:56 PM 2-22-2006_

This thread has become competely hopeless now with worthless posts from r28buddy, ming lee and a few texans. I'm out.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (02blkgtivr6)*

This thread started out good...


----------

